
Ubuntu will revert window controls to the right-hand side in next release - the_common_man
https://www.neowin.net/news/ubuntu-will-revert-window-controls-to-the-right-hand-side-in-next-release
======
ysh7
Its fine to have it on the right side but it would be better to have a
preference setting to allow having it on the side user wants.

------
canada_dry
I end up using all types of systems in the course of a year and having some
basic consistency is a good thing.

What I'd really love though is they could fix things like making file dialogs
work consistently and ensure dialogs conform to basic long standing UI
paradigms e.g. when text is highlighted and you start typing it should affect
the highlight text (not a search input)!!

------
doppelganger27
I'm curious how important it is to most people which side the window controls
are on. I prefer the controls on the right, but whenever I do use Ubuntu or
other systems where the controls are on the left, it doesn't really bother me.
If others consider it more important, I'd be interested to hear why.

------
Zekio
guess this will make it more natural for Windows users to migrate to it, due
to it being the same as on windows

~~~
merb
I don't think this is a good change. currently mac has it on the left and
their biggest feature user can be mac book pro users that are unsatisfied with
the new macbook pro line up and might migrate to dell xps/precision (with
ubuntu preinstalled). heck my company is really small and we will migrate to
dell's. besides that some things are worse, like the palm control.

